# Hi there!



## tiredasamother (Jan 4, 2021)

Young mama of three here! I’ve been married for 8 years now to my high school sweetheart.
Joined to get advice from seasoned mamas and wives in a more private forum than Facebook! 
if I could ask for advice right out of the gate... it would be to the wives (with kids) of men who work 14-30 days away from home regularly. What things help you deal with this sort of life? And not just deal but thrive? 
thanks in advance! ☺


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM - I'm sure others will join in soon, but if you want advice directly from the women, there is a Ladies Lounge forum.


----------

